# Deer burgers



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

What do y'all mix with it? I've had them straight deer but the wife doesn't like em.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I mix mine 2/3 deer and 1/3 Jimmy dean breakfast. Makes the patties hold better too. Just make sure you account for shrinkage cause of the pork. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I've done several different mixes and two years ago I finally found the prefect one for my family. 50% venison, 25% brisket, & 25% bacon ends.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

10 lbs deer meat to one lb beef fat. 10% fat. We trim briskets and save it to mix with deer. You can go 25% with whole brisket and it is good also. 

Vacuum seal is best way to keep it. Will keep like fresh for several months. You can wrap it in paper and it is good for a couple months. After that gets kinda gamey.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

I've got the ground meat already in 1 lb packages. How much do I mix with one package to make burgers?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Hamburger helper, marie callenders


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

60 deer 40 brisket


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Never mixed here... Stick some goat cheese in the middle.. Make Chilli, roasted veggie venison loaf, Stuffed Peppers etc.. but never add tomato ketchup to that burger...lol


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

You need more fat to make them good!

You can do what they suggested above, or, buy some 70-30 cheap HEB Burger and mix it half and half.


----------



## JASPER (Mar 22, 2011)

Add 1 package Hidden Valley Ranch dressing mix. This, in my experience kills the gamy flavor a little for those who don't like that wild taste!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

50/50 deer and brisket the last few years. No need to add any fat at all when cooking.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> You need more fat to make them good!
> 
> You can do what they suggested above, or, buy some 70-30 cheap HEB Burger and mix it half and half.


Exactly and season to taste.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Mix 100% deer burger with finely chopped bacon,onions,green chilies and shredded Velveeta cheese. Mix together by hand then form into patties. Be the best burger you ever ate.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

DEXTER said:


> Mix 100% deer burger with finely chopped bacon,onions,green chilies and shredded Velveeta cheese. Mix together by hand then form into patties. Be the best burger you ever ate.


X2, except I use cheddar or a pepper jack type cheese.... I normally add 10% beef fat when I have my venison ground into burger.....Son gave me some eland last year that was ground with small pieces of bacon and jalapenos.....excellent tablefare


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

sotexhookset said:


> 50/50 deer and brisket the last few years. No need to add any fat at all when cooking.


Same thing here. I've used 30% pork butt or shoulder also, but the brisket is more like a burger to me.


----------



## Surface Interval (Jul 5, 2016)

Like one of the other posts mentioned in this thread, I mix 70/30 w beef. Then add whatever you want after that, such as blue cheese and mushrooms.


----------



## Jlacour (Jun 18, 2016)

I use 1 lb deer meat, add 6oz of bacon (cut the 12oz pack of bacon in half and freeze the rest for next time), 1/4 cup of bread crumbs, 2 eggs, season with Tonys or like. Sometimes I also add about a 1/3 cup of shredded cheese to mix with the patties. 
I've been using this method for a several years and everyone always complements it. Patties hold together well. 
Tip: cutting the bacon frozen is easier, then I throw it in the microwave to thaw it.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Deer Burgers*

Being its already packed Just go with 1/2 deer ...1/2 ground beef...it will give it enough fat and make it stick together..But all the above posts have great ideas..THX

If I am grinding my own.I like to add brisket and or bacon ends..That little smoke from bacon ends really adds something


----------

